# Again with the word "PAUSE"



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

The new D* ad for MRV (the one with the wolves and the guy with the torch in all the snow) says "Pause in one room...Start watching in another"...Really? Again with this!:nono: 
It's STOP, not PAUSE. Now I know this because y'all explained this here in this very informative forum, which I happen to subscribe too, but a bunch of people don't have all this great forum info, and are simply stumped by this GREAT feature that does not exist in the manner in which it is advertised. 

My sister just got D* w/MRV and all the bells & whistles(Comcast convert) guess what her first call to D* for tech assist was about........"Ya know that ad that says you can watch in one room and........?" Maybe if the ad simply stated that you STOP watching in one room, go to the other and find the Playlist, find the Recorded show, press Play......... ah hell, the wolves ate the guy, I missed it! Advertising at its finest, explain the process as simply as you can, with as few words and details as possible, as to interest/bait the potential customer.

PS: The CSR told my sister that it sounded like there might be a problem with her install..... she was ready to roll a truck out to her.:nono2: Luckily, she called me 1st and I said STOP, no really it is STOP, not PAUSE!!!!!:lol:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

If this is so bad, contact the federal trade commission.
[I too watched this ad and wonder if they've gone too far]


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

What, the wolves in the ad have gone to.....?:lol: :lol: Oooo, you mean D*.

As always, great material for a healthy debate: Clever advertising? or ________(fill in the blank)


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

While it is only an ad, what appears [to me] to go too far is how it "resumes" in the other room(s?).
Even if one starts watching on the DVR and then changes to a remote and watches there and comes back to the DVR, overlooking the whole pause/stop issue, when you return to the DVR, you'll need to FF to get to where you left it from the remote location.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

But what if you start watching in the Living Room, but the DVR you are actually driving is the one in the kitchen? When you get to the kitchen, you are now at the 'source' DVR. Can't you just resume playing on the source DVR?


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> While it is only an ad, what appears [to me] to go too far is how it "resumes" in the other room(s?).
> Even if one starts watching on the DVR and then changes to a remote and watches there and comes back to the DVR, overlooking the whole pause/stop issue, when you return to the DVR, you'll need to FF to get to where you left it from the remote location.


+1 on all this.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It's my hope that this is being addressed concurrently in marketing and engineering.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

TDK1044 said:


> But what if you start watching in the Living Room, but the DVR you are actually driving is the one in the kitchen? When you get to the kitchen, you are now at the 'source' DVR. Can't you just resume playing on the source DVR?


No. Playing locally, and playing remotely, are two different streams.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

When I want to quit watching something downstairs in my Home Entertainment Room I simply "Pause" the Recording, exit out of it, turn off my TV, and then go upstairs and turn on my TV, pick up the Directv Remote, find the Recording in my Playlist and then Hit "Resume" and I am now at the point in the Recording where I was downstairs when I "Paused" the Recording.

How hard is that to understand?

Yes, the Commercial was telling the exact Truth of the matter but in Essence they were right but as the Hertz Commercial states "Not Exactly"!!! :lol:


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

carl6 said:


> No. Playing locally, and playing remotely, are two different streams.


Fair enough.  I have 3 HD DVRs and Whole Home DVR, and this gimmick of room to room pause and unpause would be of no value to me at all.

The value of WHD for me, is the ability play back recordings that were made on a different DVR and in a different room in the house.

The Ad would appear to be misleading though.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

TDK1044 said:


> The Ad would appear to be misleading though.


The whole MRV ad campaign has been "somewhat" misleading from the beginning, "but" [IMO] this ad has pushed it a bit too far. The ad suggests "seamless" viewing as you wander through your home, which isn't the way it currently works.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Pretty soon we'll need step-by-step commercials explaining everything because some people get so nitpicky over ads. However, I wish they'd word these commercials better in order to stop (or pause) the confusion.

I never got the robots fighting in my house, the firemen making rescues...and now I guess I won't be getting any wolves with snow. I'm mad! :lol:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Pretty soon we'll need step-by-step commercials explaining everything because some people get so nitpicky over ads.


"While Your Mileage May Vary", if the mileage quoted was from a car, in neutral, rolling down the continental divide, it might help to disclose this in the fine print.  :lol:


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Pretty soon we'll need step-by-step commercials explaining everything because some people get so nitpicky over ads. However, I wish they'd word these commercials better in order to stop (or pause) the confusion.
> 
> I never got the robots fighting in my house, the firemen making rescues...and now I guess I won't be getting any wolves with snow. I'm mad! :lol:


Sure some are "nitpicky" we are the _DBStalk _educated,:lol: we know how thing are or not supposed to work, so a generalized comercial is torn apart by THOSE WHO KNOW. But my point is that although it is just a commercial(not a manual), JOE DirecTV subscriber out there(who will not read a manual) is still looking for the PAUSE as he/she leaves the room. :grin: IMHO, I don't think it is being done to mislead, but more to simplify the concept and generate a call to a CSR whom will explain everything in great detail.  !rolling


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

maybe they just jumped the shark would the HR34 work the way the ad is pictured?

Sometimes Ad's get ahead of development department.


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

WestDC said:


> maybe they just jumped the shark would the HR34 work the way the ad is pictured?
> 
> Sometimes Ad's get ahead of development department.


Good point! Maybe there is micro print in the ad that reads....... _HR34 required_ :lol::lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The HR34 doesn't work any differently for MRV.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

The few times I've tried MRV room-swapping, I recall doing it as RIch above described:

Start in Room 1, hit PAUSE then EXIT
Go to Room 2, find program in Playlist, hit INFO, select Resume

and it picks up where I left off.

I haven't tried in a long time, though, so something may have changed so that Pause/Resume no longer works. Either way, it's not exactly the way the commercial makes it out...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> While it is only an ad, what appears [to me] to go too far is how it "resumes" in the other room(s?).
> Even if one starts watching on the DVR and then changes to a remote and watches there and comes back to the DVR, overlooking the whole pause/stop issue, when you return to the DVR, you'll need to FF to get to where you left it from the remote location.


I haven't had too. And I just checked. I can start watching something local or remote, hit pause, and then hit exit, go to another machine, and hit resume and it will be right where I left off. Same if I hit pause again, and go back to the other machine, and hit resume again.

From a technical standpoint, you can pause it one place and pick it up in another, but after you hit pause, you must exit out. Doesn't necessarily have to be the stop button, but yeah, that's splitting hairs really. But i never have a problem with hitting resume to pick up wherever I left off from any machine.

Now if I hit play the play button instead of selecting resume, it will resume from the last place as long as I never watched it from the originating dvr and another dvr, and have come back to the originating dvr. Play always resumes from the last place it was left on on that dvr if that dvr is where the recording resides, regardless of where else that recording has been viewed. The only way to get it to resume from the last watched place in that case if by using the resume feature.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> The HR34 doesn't work any differently for MRV.


It does in that you would not have to exit from the remote viewing in room A before you resume in room B. With 3 remote streams vs. 1 from an HR2x box, you could leave one room paused and pick up in another.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> The few times I've tried MRV room-swapping, I recall doing it as RIch above described:
> 
> Start in Room 1, hit PAUSE then EXIT
> Go to Room 2, find program in Playlist, hit INFO, select Resume
> ...


Nah, it still works that way in all cases. I think they can get away with it because you can hit pause, and then you can hit resume to pick up where you left off, they just don't tell you about a couple steps in between. Again, as it always is with this discussion, its not necessarily about the exact process, but about the ability to do it, and the ability is fully there.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Nah, it still works that way in all cases. I think they can get away with it because you can hit pause, and then you can hit resume to pick up where you left off, they just don't tell you about a couple steps in between. Again, as it always is with this discussion, its not necessarily about the exact process, but about the ability to do it, and the ability is fully there.


"For grins" count the number of button presses they omitted. :lol:


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> "For grins" count the number of button presses they omitted. :lol:


Including actually having to press exit twice, unless you wait for the pause progress bar to disappear on it's own.

IMO, it's blatant false advertising. At least on other commercials you see 'small print' that says thing like 'simulated picture' etc. At a minimum it should say 'simulated reduced button presses', because they make point of showing the guy pressing only one button.

What really gets me though is the number of people here who think there is nothing wrong with they way they present it. :nono2:


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> "For grins" count the number of button presses they omitted. :lol:


lets see... at a min, you could get from actual viewing one show on one tv to actually viewing the same show at the same point with 3 button presses total. Generally it it will take at least a couple more, but I could do it in three if conditions where correct. I feel like we are playing name that tune!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

poppo said:


> Including actually having to press exit twice, unless you wait for the pause progress bar to disappear on it's own.
> 
> IMO, it's blatant false advertising. At least on other commercials you see 'small print' that says thing like 'simulated picture' etc. At a minimum it should say 'simulated reduced button presses', because they make point of showing the guy pressing only one button.
> 
> What really gets me though is the number of people here who think there is nothing wrong with they way they present it. :nono2:


I think its amazing that people think its so false advertising when they are advertising what its capable of. Just because the process isn't shown in full doesn't mean what they are saying during the commercial isn't true. You can pause live tv in one room and resume it in another. Unless I missed the part where they said you can do it all with one button press. Then I will agree with you.

Just tell me one thing, tell me you hate that stupid commercial for I think the Toyota truck having a plane land with its front landing gear in the bed of that pickup truck. That's more false advertising then this is by a long shot. No way in hell that concept would actually work.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Just tell me one thing, tell me you hate that stupid commercial for I think the Toyota truck having a plane land with its front landing gear in the bed of that pickup truck. That's more false advertising then this is by a long shot. No way in hell that concept would actually work.


And I believe that there is a disclaimer at the bottom. Same with the iPhone/iPad commercials where they show apps working at a speed much faster than they do, but again there is a disclaimer.

Edit: In the lower left it clearly says: Fictionalization. Do not attempt.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> lets see... at a min, you could get from actual viewing one show on one tv to actually viewing the same show at the same point with 3 button presses total.


3 on each end, or 3 total? If 3 total, I would like to know what the conditions are. It will take 2 to 'pause'. How would you get to to resume with one more?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

poppo said:


> 3 on each end, or 3 total? If 3 total, I would like to know what the conditions are. It will take 2 to 'pause'. How would you get to to resume with one more?


Playing with this on the current NR, should get one down to "one press" on each receiver.
[disclaimer: One first needs to go through the steps to start the recording on each receiver]
Press "stop" on the receiver you're leaving, then in the next room, press "prev" and resume the recording.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

The dude isn't even watching a TV through most of the commercial! Where's this new holographic technology the commercial advertised!? I've been LIED to!!!


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Playing with this on the current NR, should get one down to "one press" on each receiver.
> [disclaimer: One first needs to go through the steps to start the recording on each receiver]
> Press "stop" on the receiver you're leaving, then in the next room, press "prev" and resume the recording.


The only problem with that, is they also show the guy going back to the the original TV. So hitting 'stop' would screw that up.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

poppo said:


> 3 on each end, or 3 total? If 3 total, I would like to know what the conditions are. It will take 2 to 'pause'. How would you get to to resume with one more?


My 3 buttons is simply the smallest amount to get from watching a show in one room to finishing it in another, with the fewest button presses possible given an optimal situation. The pause button would never even get touched in the most optimal situation.

At its most basic, you must make three assumptions

1) That you are viewing the most recent recording and its at the top of both your playlists, (or at least at the top of the dvr you will finish your viewing on).

2) Both TVs and DVRs are already powered on, and on the correct input.

3) The dvr you are moving too is not the dvr the recording is actually on.

If those three things are true, then...

1) While you are watching a recorded program in one room and want to switch, simply hit the channel up, stop, or exit button. NO need to hit the pause button at all.

2) Hit the list button on the tv where you want to finish viewing the program.

3) Hit play.

Realistically, most people will also have to probably turn off the one tv, on the other, and possibly the dvrs as well. Also, there is generally more navigation involved in the playlist to highlight the show you want to finish watching.

Now if you're moving from any unit to the dvr where the recording resides, you have at minimum four button presses. You have to hit select instead of play, and then select again on resume. But even still, that's only four button presses, ignoring turning on and off and finding the show in the playlist.

Also pause will work if someone hits pause, and then simply turns their unit off, because that automatically exits the recorded playback, so technically, there is an instance, and a case can be made for it being a logical one, that simply pausing it and hitting resume in the other room is accurate, assuming that someone isn't going to leave both tvs turned on at the same time.

I guess I just can't see complaining about them using the word pause, saying that's not the only button you have to press, unless you also complain about them not talking about turning on and off your tvs, and navigating and finding the right program in your playlist. What makes those steps less important than hitting exit or stop on the recording? WHy are some steps allowed to be left out and others not?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

ndole said:


> The dude isn't even watching a TV through most of the commercial! Where's this new holographic technology the commercial advertised!? I've been LIED to!!!


Yeah, why doesn't my show come into my room!!!!!!pickme:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

poppo said:


> The only problem with that, is they also show the guy going back to the the original TV. So hitting 'stop' would screw that up.


Not really, in fact stop works where pause doesn't, and going back and forth [repeatedly] is where the "one button" works.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Do you guys who think they should give out the exact key presses also think a car commercial should teach you how to drive?


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

This reminds me of an old software industry joke...

On a day far in the future, Bill Gates leaves us and appears at the gates of heaven where he meets St Peter. St Peter says "Well Bill, you've done some good and you've done some bad...I could legitimately send you up or down. Tell you what...you choose...take peek into heaven here, then take that elevator behind you and take a quick peek at hell, then you tell me where you want to spend eternity."

Bill peeks into heaven where he sees folks sitting on clouds, playing harps...a picture of total peace and tranquility. He then takes the elevator down to hades where he finds a fabulous party going on: music, dancing, gorgeous women, free drinks, everything the computer geek in him ever wanted. So, he rides back up to St Peter and says "Pete, no offense, but I'll take hell - it looks like a lot more fun."

So, St Peter stamps his book and sends Bill off to hell. Now, when he arrives, there is screaming and anguish and searing pain all over the place. Bill grabs the elevator back up to St Peter and says "What gives?? It was all fun and games down there before, now it's a real hell!?!?"

St Peter replies "Bill, Bill...you're in the software business...you should know the difference between selling and implementing."

(Sorry, couldn't resist.)


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Do you guys who think they should give out the exact key presses also think a car commercial should teach you how to drive?


No, but I also wouldn't want to buy a car with an automatic transmission and then discover the gears change "automatically" after I step on a pedal and move a lever.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Do you guys who think they should give out the exact key presses also think a car commercial should teach you how to drive?


DIRECTV is clearly selling a concept and not providing a How To. I think most people should understand that - kind of like in Droid commercials or iTunes commercials some happy person will be able to instantly go from app to app to app with a swipe. It's a marketing tool, not an instructional video...


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

Why would you hit some combination of pause and exit -- which is as intuitive as speaking Japanese for a native English speaker -- when a single press of STOP just works? 

And why would they run an ad that flat out seems purpose built to yield tech support calls?

It's stupid. They deserve ridicule for it.


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

markrogo said:


> Why would you hit some combination of pause and exit -- which is as intuitive as speaking Japanese for a native English speaker -- when a single press of STOP just works?
> 
> And why would they run an ad that flat out seems purpose built to yield tech support calls?
> 
> It's stupid. They deserve ridicule for it.


THANK YOU! My point exactly.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> DIRECTV is clearly selling a concept and not providing a How To. I think most people should understand that - kind of like in Droid commercials or iTunes commercials some happy person will be able to instantly go from app to app to app with a swipe.


And as I pointed out before, there is a simple disclaimer at the end of the ad that states: Sequences Shortened.






Did anyone else notice he is carrying the same remote from room to room?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> Did anyone else notice he is carrying the same remote from room to room?


And this would be an issue why? 
Default settings for DirecTV receivers & remotes are the same IR code.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> And this would be an issue why?
> Default settings for DirecTV receivers & remotes are the same IR code.


Not an issue, just an observation. But based on your statement that the default settings for each receiver are the same, does he also have the same brand of TV in every room? And if so, does each TV use the same TV codes?


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Not really, in fact stop works where pause doesn't, and going back and forth [repeatedly] is where the "one button" works.


What I meant was that once you exit out of the show on the original TV, it will take a few extra presses to get it back up again if you go back to the original TV.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

poppo said:


> What I meant was that once you exit out of the show on the original TV, it will take a few extra presses to get it back up again if you go back to the original TV.


I think everyone here knows it doesn't work exactly as the ad shows.
"Going back to the original TV", might not be as hard as it seems. If you were watching it there before, press "prev" should bring it back up again. This of course won't work if this TV has had someone change channels, etc. between times.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

Dear DirecTV,

I have tried in vain to get my DVR to produce a full 3 dimensional holographic representation of a fireman falling from my bedroom ceiling into massive flames of fire. I also tried to reproduce in my kitchen the guy holding a fire torch while being stalked by a wolf in the snow.

Neither of these work for me. Are you sure that your 3D holograms are working correctly, or do I need the HR34 to make this work? My wife is fed up with playing the wolf, and I'm fed up with her howling.

Please correct this issue as soon as possible....and I expect a holographic rebate on my bill.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> DIRECTV is clearly selling a concept and not providing a How To. I think most people should understand that - kind of like in Droid commercials or iTunes commercials some happy person will be able to instantly go from app to app to app with a swipe. It's a marketing tool, not an instructional video...


Exactly!


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> DIRECTV is clearly selling a concept and not providing a How To. I think most people should understand that -





veryoldschool said:


> I think everyone *here *knows it doesn't work exactly as the ad shows.


Everyone here probably does, but as has been pointed out, we are power users and represent a very small sample of DirecTV customers.

It would be so simple for DirecTV to just put a small disclaimer in the ad indicating that it is dramatization. Similar to the _Sequences Shortened_ line in the iPhone commericlas.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

gilviv said:


> As always, great material for a healthy debate: Clever advertising? or ________(fill in the blank)


Sort of like the Best Buy radio commercial I heard today about them carrying iPhones and other Apple products.


> "All the hottest Apple gifts, and the professionals to help,"


"Professionals"??? !rolling


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

trh said:


> Sort of like the Best Buy radio commercial I heard today about them carrying iPhones and other Apple products.
> 
> "Professionals"??? !rolling


Not for the iPhones, but in my local BB that carries Apple computers, there is an Apple trained employee back in that area. Not sure who is paying him, but he wears a black Apple shirt, not the blue BB shirt.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Do you guys who think they should give out the exact key presses also think a car commercial should teach you how to drive?


When my technically challenged wife sees the commercial and says "Why do they say you can pause it? You cant pause it, you have to hit STOP" then it is obviously confusing if not directly misleading.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Xsabresx said:


> When my technically challenged wife sees the commercial and says "Why do they say you can pause it? You cant pause it, you have to hit STOP" then it is obviously confusing if not directly misleading.


I get that, but commercials aren't instructional videos.


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

gilviv said:


> THANK YOU! My point exactly.


You are welcome!


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

TDK1044 said:


> Dear DirecTV,
> 
> I have tried in vain to get my DVR to produce a full 3 dimensional holographic representation of a fireman falling from my bedroom ceiling into massive flames of fire. I also tried to reproduce in my kitchen the guy holding a fire torch while being stalked by a wolf in the snow.
> 
> ...


Glad someone else finds this humorous! :lol:


----------



## Joe C (Mar 3, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> Do you guys who think they should give out the exact key presses also think a car commercial should teach you how to drive?


But the average customer is not going to understand its just a comercial showing the highlights. A CSR call costs more than $6 (according to a mod in another thread), and the CSR wanted to send a truck. It would have been easier and cheaper for Directv to do a better job in showing how the feature really worked from the start.



gilviv said:


> PS: *The CSR told my sister that it sounded like there might be a problem with her install..... she was ready to roll a truck out to her.*:nono2: Luckily, she called me 1st and I said STOP, no really it is STOP, not PAUSE!!!!!:lol:


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

Titan25 said:


> Glad someone else finds this humorous! :lol:


Yeah. Really. Life's too short. 

The fact is...you can start watching a show in one room, stop the playback in that room and then resume the playback in another room from where you left it. Whether you are hitting the pause button, or hitting the stop button and then selecting 'Resume' in a different room to me is not relevant.

The point the commercial makes is that the functionality exists for you to stop playing back a recording in one room and resume playing it in another room from the point where you stopped it.

The word the writers chose to explain this massively complex maneuver is the word 'pause'.

Shame on them.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

Joe C said:


> It would have been easier and cheaper for Directv to do a better job in showing how the feature really worked from the start.


But it would not have nearly as apealing to know you have to turn the TV on, bring up the list, select the item and resume, just to get a glass of milk.

BTW, the other misleading thing is they say 'continue watching any room' but leave out the 'that has a receiver connected' part. I can see some people also thinking that it will play on any other TV.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

poppo said:


> BTW, the other misleading thing is they say 'continue watching any room' but leave out the 'that has a receiver connected' part. I can see some people also thinking that it will play on any other TV.


The same people who would think that Progresso soup cans really can make phone calls.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

This discussion is just another reheated turd, searching in vain for a cogent point.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

TDK1044 said:


> The same people who would think that Progresso soup cans really can make phone calls.


 With all of these new TVs with 'Internet' capabilities built in, it is not that far fetched for people to think it would somehow work like Netflix etc.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

ndole said:


> This discussion is just another reheated turd, searching in vain for a cogent point.


With the same fan-boys refusing to admit that directv went too far.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

I had a new install yesterday and they leave you a guide.

In the guide they talk about Whole Home DVR. On page 79 they state

"Start watching a recorded program in one room, *stop* it, and then continue watching it in another room". (emphasis added by me)

Also (just to be pedantic), Dictionary.com defines the word "pause" as "a temporary *stop* or rest" (my emphasis again) or "any comparatively brief *stop*, delay, wait etc."

No where can I find anything that says a pause HAS to use a "pause button"

So all you people being pedantic about their use of the word "pause" on the advert, may wish to look up the definition as they used it correctly.

The user manual gives you the instructions on how to use this facility too.

Sidenote: I checked and nowhere in the manual do they mention Holographic Firemen, so you may wish to sue them for misrepresentation. I have written to my senator to complain. 

Seriously though. Arguing about the use of the correct term in an advert and not read the guide and manuals and then wonder why is doesnt work as planned? A bit petty isnt it?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> The whole MRV ad campaign has been "somewhat" misleading from the beginning, "but" [IMO] this ad has pushed it a bit too far. The ad suggests "seamless" viewing as you wander through your home, which isn't the way it currently works.


I think the first ad for this was with a basketball player going from room to room. They haven't changed it much since then. I gotta admit it kinda cracks me up when I think of all the folks out there who have little knowledge of what's really what must go thru trying to duplicate the commercial.... :lol:

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

One thing I'd like to add: When I shut off a recorded program (I rarely watch live content) and go to another room, a lot of times I'll go to the Playlist and the show I was watching will have the red circle with the white bar in it and I can't resume watching that show until I shut the HR I'm watching off and start it up again.

Rich


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Rich said:


> One thing I'd like to add: When I shut off a recorded program (I rarely watch live content) and go to another room, a lot of times I'll go to the Playlist and the show I was watching will have *the red circle with the white bar *in it and I can't resume watching that show until I shut the HR I'm watching off and start it up again.
> 
> Rich


This DVR hasn't released itself from streaming to a client. Have you "stopped" the recording or merely "turned off" the receiver?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

F1 Fan said:


> I had a new install yesterday and they leave you a guide.
> 
> In the guide they talk about Whole Home DVR. On page 79 they state
> 
> ...


Your argument is well founded, but I don't trust dictionaries all that much anymore. Even the spell checker that I'm using now thinks "irregardless" is a word.

If you hit the Pause button when watching a recorded show (again, I don't watch live TV) and go to another room, you cannot bring up that show again without going back to the original HR and shutting it off properly. And, even then, you'll probably have to shut off the HR you want to watch that show on just to clear the red circle.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> This DVR hasn't released itself from streaming to a client. Have you "stopped" the recording or merely "turned off" the receiver?


Happens both ways, but I usually stop the program and then shut the HR down. This has been going on for quite a while and my son and wife are used to it happening and quickly shut off the HR and restart it so they can pick up the program where they left it.

Don't even remember when it started, but it's been going on for quite a while.

Rich


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Rich said:


> Happens both ways, but I usually stop the program and then shut the HR down. This has been going on for quite a while and my son and wife are used to it happening and quickly shut off the HR and restart it so they can pick up the program where they left it.
> 
> Don't even remember when it started, but it's been going on for quite a while.
> 
> Rich


As you know, it shouldn't be doing this. Is it happening only from one DVR?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> As you know, it shouldn't be doing this. Is it happening only from one DVR?


No, happens on all of them. Not each time, but very frequently. I just figured it was a glitch that would be resolved. Since shutting off the HR you want to watch the program that is blocked on solves the problem quickly, we haven't really seen it as anything but a minor annoyance.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> As you know, it shouldn't be doing this. Is it happening only from one DVR?


I was just reading and I kept thinking about how this happens. It doesn't seem to be something that quickly reverts to normal. When I shut off a program in my family room and go to bed, I do the usual ablutions and then hit the rack. Many times the program from the HR I shut down is still locked out. Figure up to a ten minute period.

Rich


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

I have an HR24 in the Living Room and an HR20 in the Bedroom.

I also use the Logitech Harmony 900.

When I am in either room watching a recorded program, I press *Pause*, power off (my Harmony powers off all devices, including the DVR), then I go to the other room, power on to start activity "Watch TV", I bring up the recordings and hit *Play* on that same recorded program and it resumes play where I left off in the other room.

It's extremely rare that I would want to keep the DVR powered on, but if I did, then I would have to use *Stop* instead of Pause.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

F1 Fan said:


> I had a new install yesterday and they leave you a guide.
> 
> Seriously though. Arguing about the use of the correct term in an advert and not read the guide and manuals and then wonder why is doesnt work as planned? A bit petty isnt it?


Reading a manual they give you AFTER you have signed for 2 years is pretty useless.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Marketing don't have to know their product, they just develop a plan to sell it. And they often do that by stretching the facts.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> Marketing don't have to know their product, they just develop a plan to sell it. And they often do that by stretching the facts.


I just saw the Wolf Commercial last night. I gotta admit I find the whole thing rather hilarious. I also have to wonder how D* can allow this.

Rich


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Rich said:


> I just saw the Wolf Commercial last night. I gotta admit I find the whole thing rather hilarious. I also have to wonder how D* can allow this.
> 
> Rich


Well the MRV ads are well produce. They get potential customers calling DirecTV. Success. The ad does what it was design to do.

There's this same complaint among diabetics with the painless non-finger pricking ads. A huge segment of them believe there is no pricking at all. In reality, you prick your arm or leg which is supposed to be less pain.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> Well the MRV ads are well produce. They get potential customers calling DirecTV. Success. The ad does what it was design to do.
> 
> There's this same complaint among diabetics with the painless non-finger pricking ads. A huge segment of them believe there is no pricking at all. In reality, you prick your arm or leg which is supposed to be less pain.


I realize that ads don't always tell the "real story", and I find the thought of thousands of people running from room to room pressing the Pause and Play buttons to no avail funny.

Even that "EverReady" bunny runs down, believe it or not...:lol:

Rich


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

poppo said:


> With the same fan-boys refusing to admit that directv went too far.


That's a bit lopsided.

There's just nothing here to be reasonably offended about. That is, unless you're an unreasonable person. If that's the case, then offense probably comes quite naturally (and probably often) to you.

Either way, I don't care what you think :lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ndole said:


> That's a bit lopsided.
> 
> There's just nothing here to be reasonably offended about. That is, unless you're an unreasonable person. If that's the case, then offense probably comes quite naturally (and probably often) to you.
> 
> Either way, I don't care what you think :lol:


I still think this whole thing is hilarious.

Rich


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

This all reminds me of a legal disclaimer I once saw on a child's Superman costume. It read...'This costume does not enable wearer to fly'.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Rich said:


> I still think this whole thing is hilarious.
> 
> Rich


+1......Pause, Stop, Stoppen, Halt, Arretez, ect. What's the big deal? The feature allows you to cease operations in one room and resume in another room. End of story.


----------



## Kentstater (Jun 18, 2004)

Actually, I do exactly what they show in the ad, only not through MRV.

I have my bedroom DVR set with HDMI and run the RCA through a transmitter to my computer room. I have two remotes set to RF and often watch a game in the computer room, then move to the bedroom at the end of the night. I did this last night watching the Lions. I just hit pause, went into the bedroom and hit play.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Kentstater said:


> Actually, I do exactly what they show in the ad, only not through MRV.
> 
> I have my bedroom DVR set with HDMI and run the RCA through a transmitter to my computer room. I have two remotes set to RF and often watch a game in the computer room, then move to the bedroom at the end of the night. I did this last night watching the Lions. I just hit pause, went into the bedroom and hit play.


I used to have a few setups like that before MRV. Worked well.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> +1......Pause, Stop, Stoppen, Halt, Arretez, ect. What's the big deal? The feature allows you to cease operations in one room and resume in another room. End of story.


I was just watching last night's football game a few minutes ago and the Wolf Commercial came on. My dog went mildly berserk when he saw the wolves. After the commercial, I had to let him out so he could make sure the wolves weren't in the backyard.... :lol:

I think he found it quite believable.

Rich


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Rich said:


> I still think this whole thing is hilarious.
> 
> Rich


+1. :lol:


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Rich said:


> I was just watching last night's football game a few minutes ago and the Wolf Commercial came on. My dog went mildly berserk when he saw the wolves. After the commercial, I had to let him out so he could make sure the wolves weren't in the backyard.... :lol:
> 
> *I think he found it quite believable.
> *
> Rich


:hurah:

So what you're suggesting is that people who take this stuff SO literally have the same reasoning ability and IQ as your dog?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ndole said:


> :hurah:
> 
> So what you're suggesting is that people who take this stuff SO literally have the same reasoning ability and IQ as your dog?


No, my dog (a White Westy Terrier) has always watched TV. I just thought his reaction to the Wolf Commercial was funny and thought I'd share it.

But now that you opened the door, I'll give you my opinion: I think it's a bit devious, but if I get a laugh out of anything, I think it's worth it. Not many folks will realize just how untrue parts of it are and the thought of them running from room to room trying emulate the guy in the commercial cracks me up. I don't see how the commercial can cause any harm and if it gets more subs for D* I think that's a good thing.

Rich


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Rich said:


> I think it's a bit devious, but if I get a laugh out of anything, I think it's worth it. Not many folks will realize just how untrue parts of it are and the thought of them running from room to room trying emulate the guy in the commercial cracks me up. I don't see how the commercial can cause any harm and if it gets more subs for D* I think that's a good thing.
> Rich


I thought it was a Nicely Made Commercial from an Artistic Standpoint and of course they were just vaguely trying to get a point across and not trying to write a Directv Manual on How To Use MRV (WHDVR Service)!!!

I think it is even Funnier about how all of these reactions are taking place!!!

Get a Grip!!! Have a tall cold one and Chill!!! :lol:


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

Well I am not happy and nothing to do with the word "pause"

I watched the commercial where the guy is watching a movie, pauses it goes into the kitchen to get a snack and watches it while he makes it....

I tried it and .... nothing... HOW DARE THEY DECEIVE ME LIKE THAT!!!! Just because I have no TV in my kitchen!! The ad quite clearly shows it working like that.... and there was no snacks in my kitchen like his either... had to have a cookie instead 

Sidenote: Yes I am joking.....

Side-Sidenote: I didnt have a cookie - I made myself a sandwich....:grin:


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

Rich said:


> Not many folks will realize just how untrue parts of it are...


_Untrue?_

That word seems a bit too "harsh." 

For one, as has been stated numerous times before, commercials are not meant to be an instructional video; they are meant to market and promote a product/company/service/etc.

The message in the commercial says you can pause watching a recording, go to another room, and resume watching it where you left off. That's all *true*. Whether you have to press the green button, pause button, dash button, etc., is irrelevant to the purpose of and message in the commercial. The bottom line is that with whatever button presses, you can pause, go to another room, and resume where you left off.

For those who are stuck on the word "pause," the fact that in this day and age of DVRs, pressing the Pause or Stop button both suspend viewing and leave a marker where you suspended, so that viewing can later be resumed. So, in effect, they are basically the same, with the only difference being what is displayed after you press the button.

With my setup, I do use the Pause button, power off in the room, go to the next room, power on, then hit Play on the recording and it resumes where I left off, exactly as conveyed in the message of the commercial.

But, again, the commercial is promoting a feature and once you know that feature exists, the next question is, for example, "How do I use it?" The commercial isn't a how-to/step-by-step guide.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

poppo said:


> Reading a manual they give you AFTER you have signed for 2 years is pretty useless.


I'm not sure I actually get the point of this entire discussion. The first time I saw the commercial, my response was, "Well....that's wrong, you have to hit STOP, not Pause." I had to laugh that they (from my interpretation) got it completely wrong, and if the customer actually tries to hit Pause instead of Stop, it isn't going to work.

Then I considered what they were trying to communicate. The concept was correct, the implied instructions were just a bit messed up. That's probably ok for a commercial.

I didn't give it much thought after that...but I can see from this thread, several people have. It amazes me that kinds of things one's mind will grab onto, like a dog with a bone. We all do it. It just depends on what particular attachment is being tweaked at the moment.

We are, after all, a curious lot.


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

Everytime someone around me opens a Coors Light, nothing gets cold, it does not start snowing and a giant Coors Light Silver Bullet train does not arrive with more beer and good looking women. 

When I bite in to Juicy Fruit gum, I do not get magically transported to a ski hill with good looking women and I can not do spins and aerial manuvers. 

I have never seen the M&M's talk or dance around.

I have never seen a talking dog, so how does he know the secret recipe to Bush's Baked Beans.

Using Axe body wash does not make all the women in the area turn in raging nymphos.


You, you mean commercials aren't telling me the truth?

Next thing you will tell me is there is no Santa Claus or Easter bunny.

Now that is just crazy talk. . .


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Awesome post, Wisegoat!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Wisegoat said:


> Everytime someone around me opens a Coors Light, nothing gets cold, it does not start snowing and a giant Coors Light Silver Bullet train does not arrive with more beer and good looking women.
> 
> When I bite in to Juicy Fruit gum, I do not get magically transported to a ski hill with good looking women and I can not do spins and aerial manuvers.
> 
> ...


Right on!

And let's not forget, Tuna do NOT talk. Sorry Charlie...


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

If the Ad had stated that you can stop watching in one room and resume watching in another, then we wouldn't have wasted 93 posts on a non issue. It's been fun though.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TDK1044 said:


> If the Ad had stated that you can stop watching in one room and resume watching in another, then we wouldn't have wasted 93 posts on a non issue. It's been fun though.


Made me watch the Wolf commercial several times which made my dog very happy.

Rich


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

TDK1044 said:


> If the Ad had stated that you can stop watching in one room and resume watching in another, then we wouldn't have wasted 93 posts on a non issue. It's been fun though.


No, some people still wouldn't be happy...after all, if I all I did was just turn off the TV before I left a room, then I've "stopped" watching.

Since I didn't initiate any action to suspend watching, then I couldn't resume where I "stopped," could I?! 

Either way, there would have been thread. Sadly, some people will always be interpreting commercials as the product manuals.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Suggests the OP ask Mythbusters to put the pause issue to the test and put a amen to all this nonsense. Would help with their public relations after firing a cannon ball into peoples homes. :sure:


----------

